# Guess the Gadget



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Any guesses? And, no it's not DW's improved blind.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Atomic Bomb

Try this one??????


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Actually called the "Fat Man" bomb dropped on Nagasaki on Aug 9, 1945

The one dropped on Hiroshima on Aug 6, 1945 was called the "Little Boy"


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

Pic 2, door stop alarm. Pretty cool!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Correct! An 1800's burglar alarm.....Here's another


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dimple doubler.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Correct again! Dimple creator kit, for those who just gotta have those cute little dimples. Try this one.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm not touching that one with a ten foot pull. My answer will only be used against me.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

something about a bowling ball through a garden hose Agney............


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Her name would be "Sweetheart" then ?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Holy Cow, you guys gotta get it outta the gutter. It's a facial exerciser. You place the whirly thing in the mouth, it wiggles like crazy, the harder you bite the more whirl you get, until your facial exercise is done. Don't forget to take it out of the mouth and put it back in the supplied package. Hmmmm. Wait a minute!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

This is like memory lane !!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah right facial exercise.....................,... for what ?

hmmmmmmmmmm might be a good Christmas present, lmao

and when they ask, what is this for................I'll leave that up to you to tell her


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Better than a feather on a stick.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I would rather get the feather, lol


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

:smiley_triple_dog_dare_sign: Prairiewolf


----------

